# boot mbr hdd with primary gpt hdd



## raVen (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello, I have two hard disks with different FreeBSD 8.2:


```
freebsd# gpart show
=>       34  468862061  ad4  GPT  (224G)
         34       2014       - free -  (1.0M)
       2048        128    1  freebsd-boot  (64K)
       2176    8388608    2  freebsd-swap  (4.0G)
    8390784  460471311    3  freebsd-ufs  (220G)

=>       63  468862065  ad6  MBR  (224G)
         63  468862065    1  freebsd  [active]  (224G)

=>        0  468862065  ad6s1  BSD  (224G)
          0         16         - free -  (8.0K)
         16    4194304      1  freebsd-ufs  (2.0G)
    4194320    8388608      2  freebsd-swap  (4.0G)
   12582928    6710886      4  freebsd-ufs  (3.2G)
   19293814  449568250      5  freebsd-ufs  (214G)
  468862064          1         - free -  (512B)
```

Bios loading system from ad4 and this installed to gpt FreeBSD loaded success. Now I would like to boot from ad6, but I can't physically remove first (dedicated hosting, no physical access). I create /boot.config with "1:ad(6,a)/boot/loader" and reboot the server.

This is result of trying to boot from seconds (MBR) hard disk: http://i.imgur.com/R8lmfMp.png - command "?" shown content of ad4 (I created empty file named "zzz" before reboot in the root ad6). So, how can I boot from ad6 with MBR, while ad4 with GPT still inside and connected?


----------

